# Configuration imprimante lexmark



## lounes_iphone (16 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir, je viens d'acquérir un macbook pro 13". J'ai en ma possession une imprimante lexmark X4650
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Mon problème est que je ne sais absolument pas comment configurer mon imprimante Wifi, afin d'imprimer des documents, photos ou encore même numériser à distance. J'ai entendu parler d'un rapport avec Airport Express, mais je n'ai aucune idée de ce que cela peut s'agir. Par dessus tout, je ne voudrais pas payer la peau des fesses un ampli pour imprimer quelques malheureux documents. Donc si quelqu'un peut m'aider à résoudre mon problème, ce serait très honorable. Merci


----------



## Dramis (17 Janvier 2013)

Ici tu trouveras.


----------



## lounes_iphone (18 Janvier 2013)

Salut, merci de ta réponse, je suis allé sur le lien que tu m'as donné, j'ai téléchargé les 3 drivers, j'ai installé avec l'assistance, jusqu'ici tout se déroule bien. Je vais ensuite dans les paramètres de l'imprimante, j'arrive à imprimer en USB, mais quand j'ajoute l'imprimante, je mets mon adresse IP, ça ne marche... Le masque de réseau IP, ça ne marche pas, je mets aussi l'adresse IP de l'imprimante, ça ne marche pas aussi. Du coup ça me met: *"Impossible de vérifier l'imprimante de votre réseau"*. Donc, je ne sais absolument pas quoi mettre dans les paramètres.
Cordialement,


----------



## Tuncurry (18 Janvier 2013)

Salut, 

Le fonctionnement sans fil avec ce type de Lexmark est assez aléatoire. Il te faut créer le profil manuellement. -->pref systeme puis config imprimantes, ajouter imprimante et tu sélectionnes l'install soit via windows soit via IP.
Il faut essayer ce qui marche le mieux.
De mémoire, ayant eu quasi la même imprimante (4550) le scan sans fil ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## lounes_iphone (18 Janvier 2013)

En fait je viens de remarqué que l'imprimante n'apparaissait pas directement dans l'onglet "par défaut". Il y a peut être quelque chose que je n'ai pas fait...


----------



## lounes_iphone (19 Janvier 2013)

Alors pour info, après trois heures de recherches intensives, j'ai réussi à trouver la solution. Il faut donc aller dans les réglages de l'imprimante, entrer dans le navigateur son adresse MAC en mettant ET avant d'inscrire son adresse et rajouter ".local" à la fin. Ainsi on pourra voir dans les réglages de l'IP le nom d'hôte qui correspond à l'adresse MAC. Pour poursuivre sa configuration, il faut aller dans l'onglet IP des réglages d'imprimantes, entrer comme nom d'hôte, l'adresse MAC bien indiquée, mettre dans logiciel, le modèle de son imprimante... Et le tour est joué !!! 
Merci de ton aide en tout cas, ça m'a été gravement utile


----------

